# Is it Ok to touch the LED lens part of the Headlamp?



## itsonlyme (Jan 24, 2015)

I just got myself a similar Petzl Headlamp (TIKKA XP), and while I was inserting the batteries, I touched the LED bulbs like the one from the below image were the red arrows are pointing at. Will this cause the LED bulbs to burn out if I touch them with my fingers? 
Actually, while I am looking at the thing, the LED bulb itself is under those protective lenses. I am not sure what there called...Maybe lenses? Don't know...

Will the LEDs be OK if I accidentally touched them? 
The light was OFF after I inserted the batteries.

I assume that the LEDs be OK since I think there protected by the lenses...And the LED bulbs seem to be under those.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes, you broke it. Just ship it to me.  lol Just kidding. You are all good. These won't burn out due to fingerprints on a lens that could cause heat build up. The grease in your finger print is what will kill incandescent bulbs.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 24, 2015)

You should be safe  But advice you, don't do it too often


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jan 24, 2015)

Won't hurt a thing.


----------



## Charles L. (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice headlamp, btw!


----------



## itsonlyme (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## itsonlyme (Jan 24, 2015)

So next time I change the batteries and accidentally touch those with my fingers, it will NOT damage the LED bulbs?
Just to confirm.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 24, 2015)

itsonlyme said:


> So were the red arrows are pointing at from the image, are those the protective lens which should protect the LED bulb inside of it?
> 
> Next time I change the batteries and accidentally touch those, it will NOT damage the LED bulbs?


They protect the leds and shape the beam.
There is no way you can damage the leds by touching the lenses.
touch away!


----------



## itsonlyme (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you :twothumbs


----------

